# Grr-ripper



## mainerich (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello,

I just finished ripping down 8 8' 4"x4" cedar posts into 1/2" square stock.

Cut the posts down to a manageable 4' length.

Then cut to 1/2".

I was a the local Rockler store the other day and saw the Grr-ripper. Decided to purchase it.

What a great tool for this job. 

http://www.rockler.com/micro-jig-grr-ripper-basic-3d-push-block-system-gr-100

I give it five stars.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought one of these about eight years ago as an "online special". Great tool and a "must have" around table saws. After 71 years, I have become very attached to my fingers! Worked in the tool and die/machinist trades for forty years without the loss of a digit. I don't plan on losing any in retirement!


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I've had mine for about five years. I also strongly recommend their > splitter < system if your saw doesn't already have some type of riving knife.


----------

